
The best sites for content - kinnth
I love hacker news and I check it everyday for a stream of great information.  I was wondering what other sites do people use for other really good content, it doesn't have to be business related.<p>Not the common, digg, reddit etc, but the underground ones :P
======
mixmax
<http://www.charlierose.com/>

Intelligent one hour long interviews with interesting people. Charlie Rose is
a great interviewer, and actually lets people express their full opinion on a
subject without cutting them off.

I don't know how he does it but he gets to interview all sorts of famous
intellectuals, artists and business leaders. From Paul Krugman and Jeff Bezos
to Michael Caine and Dennis hopper.

There are several new interviews every week and the back catalog will keep you
entertained for months.

~~~
petervandijck
"I don't know how he does it" I think you've answered your own question there:
"Charlie Rose is a great interviewer, and actually lets people express their
full opinion on a subject without cutting them off."

Everyone loves being really listened to.

~~~
mishmash
> Everyone loves being really listened to.

That's interesting. Tell me why you think that is? ;)

~~~
fezzl
Because we're self-centered pricks by nature.

~~~
petervandijck
So you think we'e self-centered pricks by nature? Tell me more!

------
karzeem
<http://bloggingheads.tv> for politics and philosophy (great if you're a
Robert Wright fan)

<http://bigthink.com> for long, focused interviews with smart people

<http://longform.org> for good magazine pieces

<http://www.kk.org/cooltools/the-best-magazi.php> for phenomenally good
magazine pieces

<http://reason.com> if you suspect yourself of having libertarian tendencies

------
eru
I have an Economist subscription. Reading on paper still beats reading on
screen.

------
p0ppe
<http://www.kottke.org/>

------
photon_off
I couldn't resist a shameless plug for my search engine that I recently
launched: <http://www.moreofit.com>

I often find myself in need of an answer to the question: what are the most
popular sites that have to do with x, y, and z? If you're looking for high
quality websites about something, just type in a few keywords and have a go.
Sorting by popularity (# times bookmarked on delicious) has turned out to
incredibly useful, as it's highly correlated with quality. Also, I suggest
that if you find any website that you like a lot you query it and see what
comes up. Often times there'll be something even better... Or worse. (Did you
know there are like 10 urbandictionary clones that all suck yet somehow manage
to sustain themselves?)

To answer your original question:

wikipedia, urban dictionary, metafilter, news, pg essays, past and present
Harper's indexes, tech/startup/entrepreneur blogs, TED and fora, and once
inawhile popurls.

------
dirtyaura
Edge <http://edge.org/>

Articles, opinion pieces and discussion about science by top scientists. Often
with a philosophical twist.

~~~
rada
One of my favorites, especially the 2007 edition where 160 leading scientists,
philosophers, programmers etc. answer the question, _What Are You Optimistic
About And Why?_

<http://www.edge.org/q2007/q07_index.html>

------
Perceval
Arts & Letters Daily. Lots of great long-form stuff: <http://www.aldaily.com/>

------
shortformblog
You could always read <http://shortformblog.com> </shamelessselfpromotion>

But in all seriousness, I find myself here a lot, along with:

<http://mediaite.com/> <\-- Good, video-heavy political coverage

<http://reuters.com/> <\-- News is good. And as wire services go, they're the
most underrated.

Also a big fan of <http://longform.org>, which is ironic because of my own
site's name.

<http://apple.copydesk.org/> <\-- Visual journalism blogger Charles Apple, who
I read daily and who inspired me to do my own blog

<http://www.theatlanticwire.com/> <\-- An always-interesting aggregator of
political opinion. The bloggers on The Atlantic proper, esp. Andrew Sullivan,
I'm a huge fan of.

------
holdupadam
<http://the-diplomat.com> | for politics in Asia.

<http://www.aldaily.com/> | for random goodness.

<http://lifehacker.com> | for me.

------
cli
3quarksdaily.com, aldaily.com

------
imgabe
<http://greaterdebater.com/>

Disclaimer: This is my site. It's about as underground as it gets, considering
only myself and a few of my friends use it. I stick things here that I find
interesting, so you'll enjoy it if you have the same tastes as I do ;) Feel
free to post anything you like as well, if you care to.

------
idiotb
<http://techcrunch.com/> www.steveblank.com www.startuplessonslearned.com

------
v21
<http://www.lrb.co.uk/>

Long form essays that really aren't afraid to engage with an idea. Also, you
should check out the personals section, as they are a lesson in wit.

And obviously <http://www.nybooks.com/> , too.

------
yoasif_
Since you are looking -- <http://quippd.com>

Disclaimer, it is my project (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1454934>)
but I'm trying to stock it with good stuff. Hope you browse.

~~~
woodall
Hmm, site looks down- <http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/quippd.com>.

~~~
yoasif_
Yeah -- not really sure why we had the outage, and we may go down again
tomorrow to figure out what went wrong -- we are running in debug mode right
now, so it might be slower than it should be.

~~~
woodall
Now that it is back up I am impressed! I was able to see it a while back- when
it was hosted on your local box- but now, all I can say is great work.

I hope you fixed the code injection bug I had informed you of back then ;).

~~~
yoasif_
Thanks! I think we fixed it, but if we haven't -- privately message me? :P

------
astrofinch
<http://lesswrong.com/> to improve rationality

------
Zakuzaa
Mixergy.com

------
niekmaas
I like to read <http://www.newsweek.com> for international politics topics.
Their articles on the the Afghanistant/Pakistan region are very interesting to
read.

------
some1else
Wow. Thanks for the thread. <http://videolectures.net> for highly academic
content regarding Machine Learning, Statistics and other Computer Science
subjects.

------
donohoe
I hit TimesWire to see whats happening 'now':

<http://www.nytimes.com/timeswire/>

I also swing by Kottke's blog:

<http://kottke.org/>

------
Concours
<http://www.mcsquare.me/> , <http://www.techcrunch.com/>

------
mkanemoto
GigaOM (telco), kottke (internets), kk's cool tools (DIY), arXiv (science),
cluserflock (internets), Smashing Magazine (graphic design)

------
Dramatize
popurls.com, videosift.com & HN are my everyday websites.

drawar.com is also good for web design.

------
seven
<http://scienceblogs.com/>

------
shmeedogg
<http://longform.org/>

------
ubernostrum
In my opinion, Metafilter is what HN wishes it could be, and is full of both
more interesting content and usually better discussion.

------
paulgb
Quora.

------
ddoonie
zerohedge.com ---> everything finance related

------
FiReaNG3L
esciencenews.com :D

